# What are these fish?



## HeyManItsMeMatt (Aug 3, 2011)

So I've been trying pretty hard to identify what type of Plecos I have in my tank. They look like bristlenose, but don't have the bristles on their noses. I also have this other albino-looking schooling fish that I am in the process of attempting to photograph (little guys are camera shy and fast!). Anyways, any ideas?






(the streak in the foreground and the stationary mystery fish in the background are the same species)


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like a female bristlenose, I think the males get the bristles.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes that is bristlenose plecos, depending on the size on whether you can sex them or not. My males don't get bristles on them till about 2 1/2 inches. Females don't usually get bristles or may just get a few around the mouth.

Judging from the blurry pic, those fish look like female guppies to me.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

susankat said:


> Yes that is bristlenose plecos, depending on the size on whether you can sex them or not. My males don't get bristles on them till about 2 1/2 inches. Females don't usually get bristles or may just get a few around the mouth.
> 
> Judging from the blurry pic, those fish look like female guppies to me.


I agree with Susan


----------

